# Greetings, Talk Classical!



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

*Blog Entry No. 1:*

I just joined, well, rejoined this community yesterday. I was a member for a year or two when I first got hooked on classical music around eight years ago. But from age 19-24, I was distracted by graduate school and other things that people of that age are interested in (but might not admit to in public). But, now I am back.

I decided to start writing a blog because I am working full time on composition currently. I am in a band that I formed with a good friend, called The HK Alliance (my last name is Kearney, his is Hersch). We write music in the progressive rock vein, that is, we seek to broaden the horizons of popular music. However, we don't sound like "Prog Rock" that much.

Most of our influence is 20th Century classical music, mainly the early century tonal stretches via Ravel, Bartok, etc. We also incorporate some atonality. But we always keep it fun and pleasing to the average listener.

I compose most of the works, and my partner works to instrumentate them with his synthesizer. More importantly, he tells me if what I have written is too "out there" for the average audience. So we make a good team.

I also compose on my own to let out my desire for more experiential themes. I have three works in my Opus catalog right now. I am finishing up a suite for Piano & Wind Instruments which has been a lot of fun to work on.

I look forward to competing in the composer competitions here as well as meeting other people, young and old, who like classical music.

I may only like 20th Century Classical, but I would never claim that it is "better" than the music before it, nor am I the type to start fights and pick on people, which I know is a problem in some internet forums, so you can be assured I won't stoop to that level.

I am happy to be here and look forward to meeting you all.

Evan K.


----------

